# Noob Review : Aspire ATLANTIS & CF SubOhm Battery



## Gamma (10/12/14)

_First things first. I am noob. This is a noob review. Everything below is what I have experienced from an noobs perspective. I am writing this to give advice to others that are in similar positions._

The Aspire ATLANTIS and CF Sub Ohm combo!

*First impression* : A wild cloud appears.
*Second impression* : I really need to open a window now...

So I picked up this device not knowing what to expect since this will be my first sub ohm device and also not a eGo style device, and I must say. I am damn impressed with it.

*First the Aspire ATLANTIS :*
In the package you get : Atlantis, glass replacement, spare atomizer. Beautifully packaged in a perspex case, with the replacement parts hidden underneath.
The Atlantis feels rock solid and really has a nice look to it. Nice polished finish to it and crystal clear tank. Adjustable airflow, from very restricted to no resistance at all, four airflow settings.
Easy to refill with a 2ml tank.
*
CF Sub Ohm battery:*
Packed into a tube, with only a bit of plastic to cover it up. Slim design.
The battery itself has a carbon fiber lower part, and a stainless steel top part where the button sits. The button is big and easy to press. Different color button for indicating status. Red/Blue/Green/Purple.
It uses a eGo style USB charger but does NOT come with it. They are sold separate
Currently charging it so will report back on charging time.

*Overall impression:*
After I assembled everything and let it stand a bit I took my first vape, and I was instantly impressed but it. The amount vapor it produces is amazing and still keeping its flavor. I vaped with some Vanilla Custard from skyblue and it absolutely heavenly. It sits nice a snug in your hand, is big but not massive.If you are looking for a tube style mod, this is the way to go. Still small enough to fit into your jean or any other piece of clothing. 
I can not really compare its flavor to that of what a dripper produces since I have not tried one yet, but to me coming from a EVOD it was more than I expected. 

*Would I recommend it?*
If you are looking for a high amount of vapor without the effort, then absolutely yes.
For people that liked to smoke hubly/hookah and wanted to start vaping I would also recommend this. High amount of vapor with lots of flavor in a really small package with a big battery to last long.

*TL;DR *: Lots of vapor. Nice flavor. Buy it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

Thanks for your first impressions and your review. Glad you like it. Happy vaping and blowing clouds. Please update us as you give it more use with different juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

nice compact review , and I so happen to have some of that Vanilla goodness steeping  

so looking forward to mine .... think it's going to look the dogs bollies on my Nemi !


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/14)

Thank you, great feedback.

I do like the rep this tank and mod are getting. The only thing that worries me is not being able to control the power.

I am quite a light weight, on my iStick I vape between 8 to 12 watts.

So with this and other mechs, I suppose, I don't know what I'll do if it's "too much."

I mean with a regulated device, you just turn the power down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Great review @Gamma 

I think the fact that you are inexperienced with high end devices gives this review special value, especially for new vapers looking to upgrade their gear. Experienced vapers tend to (correctly) compare devices to other high end devices they've used, and that is very helpful to other experienced vapers, but not so much for the inexperienced. 

Glad you've found something you like (it's a great feeling to really enjoy new gear) and looking forward to your views on it as you use it over time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you, great feedback.
> 
> I do like the rep this tank and mod are getting. The only thing that worries me is not being able to control the power.
> 
> ...



The beauty of this tank is you can vape at 8W and still get good vapour/flavour (just make sure your VV/VW mod can go below 0.5 ohm which the Istick can't unfortunately sorry bud) , no need to go full tilt you can gradually ease your way into it , I will give it a bash on the mech but at 27W I think I'm going to explode most likely. I especially went to go buy some 6mg nic juice to give this bad boy a chance , just don't do lung hits the first few times it will moer you between the eyes till the blood becomes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Excellent review with just the right amount of techy techy for beginners to understand... Keep it up bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

Great review. Thanks
Good to hear!


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

Thanks for the review @Gamma 
its simple but gets everything across. very well done


----------



## saiman (11/12/14)

Hi all. I know the istick cant handle subohm ie this thank but apparantly the Innokin Clk can even though they dont promote it as subohm capable. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Daniel (11/12/14)

saiman said:


> Hi all. I know the istick cant handle subohm ie this thank but apparantly the Innokin Clk can even though they dont promote it as subohm capable. Can anyone confirm this?



come one dude , don't be silly : *Clearomizer Resistance:* 1.2 ohm (minimum), recommendation 2.5Ohm taken from http://www.innokin.com/index.php/en/product-listings/product/27-itaste-clk-1280

this is the reason Aspire need to put warnings on this sub ohm device's box ....


----------



## Smokey (12/12/14)

@Gamma ive got this setup and im loving it, as a hookah smoker this produces clouds like nothing ive seen so far and produces awesome flavour.....loving it...thanks for the review


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

Smokey said:


> @Gamma ive got this setup and im loving it, as a hookah smoker this produces clouds like nothing ive seen so far and produces awesome flavour.....loving it...thanks for the review



A friend of mine actually challenged me to a cloud blowing comp. Me with the Atlantis. And him with his hubly. Guess who won?
And that is how you get yourself a free beer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokey (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> A friend of mine actually challenged me to a cloud blowing comp. Me with the Atlantis. And him with his hubly. Guess who won?
> And that is how you get yourself a free beer.




haha winner bro!... @Gamma ..definately a cloud producing beast..


----------



## Gamma (30/12/14)

Just a quick follow up of my review after using the Atlantis for ~3 weeks.

Been using it almost every day for the past 2 and a half weeks and only replaced the coil a few days ago. So decent time for the coil to last, but I have read online that some people only get a few days out of it, so I am very happy that mine lasted so long.
The new coil does have a bit of a chemical taste for the first few days but now its back to normal.

One big downside I have is the charge time on that Sub ohm battery. It take a good 5-6 hours to charge, so if you run out of charge during the day, you are pretty much screwed. It does last quite long so unless you have it on 100% of the time it should keep going for a whole day.

Vapour as always was super, even when the coil was near its end of its lifetime.

All in all, a great combo for noobs like me. Good way to get into sub ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Nice follow up @Gamma. Is that charge time with a wall charger?


----------



## Gamma (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice follow up @Gamma. Is that charge time with a wall charger?



Standard ego style USB charger. So it only puts out 450~mah and the battery is 2000mah. So yea, the charge time is a *****. Considering to get myself something else as well. A nice mech mod or something.

On a side note. I can put other RTA or RDA's on the sub ohm battery right?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Standard ego style USB charger. So it only puts out 450~mah and the battery is 2000mah. So yea, the charge time is a *****. Considering to get myself something else as well. A nice mech mod or something.
> 
> On a side note. I can put other RTA or RDA's on the sub ohm battery right?



You can probably use around a 1A usb wall charger to speed it up...but don't quote me on that (best to do a quick google search first) 

And yeah you can definitely use other devices on there, but probably best to keep the coils at 0.5 Ohm and above though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gamma (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> You can probably use around a 1A usb wall charger to speed it up...but don't quote me on that (best to do a quick google search first)
> 
> And yeah you can definitely use other devices on there, but probably best to keep the coils at 0.5 Ohm and above though



Probably, but rather not. My electrical knowledge tells me to charge it at a save and slow 1C. I had a accident with a LiPo hobby battery once and it blew up my R5k quad copter. Not risking something again haha. 

And have any recommendations for a cheap and easy rebuild able device? Been wanting to try it since I got my evod.Might as well go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

look at the tugboat on Vapekings site. it is a clone but it works really nice

http://vapeking.co.za/tugboat-clone.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Probably, but rather not. My electrical knowledge tells me to charge it at a save and slow 1C. I had a accident with a LiPo hobby battery once and it blew up my R5k quad copter. Not risking something again haha.
> 
> And have any recommendations for a cheap and easy rebuild able device? Been wanting to try it since I got my evod.Might as well go for it!



Always better to stay safe...very good, ignore my comment 

You could go for the iGo-L...cheap but decent RDA. Personally I love the Lemo...and it's similar to the Atlantis, but holds a ton of liquid (5ml) - also it's priced really well for an authentic device. Both are easy to build on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Also, as @Arthster pointed out, Vape King has a great selection of devices...browse around and check out a few reviews for the ones you like (and find financially attractive ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

